# Looking for t-shirt & silicone bracelet fulfillment



## Jel2173 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I'm new to the community and I wanted to know if there are any fulfillment companies that will print and ship t-shirts and those silicone bracelets? I would really like both products coming from the same place.

Thanks,
Jocelyn


----------

